#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Новости из Дуддуллинга.

## Dorje Dugarov

На днях Зорик Лама, Томо Эрдени и я съездили в свой ритрит центр Дуддуллинг провести ритуал санг. Вот фото репортаж.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ещё фото

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

и ещё фото

----------


## До

Круто. В лесу ступа.

----------


## Ersh

Хорошо-то как... :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Там сейчас просто замечательно. Приезжайте. 
Любой практикующий имеет право там поставить себе ритритный домик... земли много. Этим летом придётся правда всей ватаге снова в палатках тусоваться, как десят лет назад.
(Вообще сообща надо новое общежитие построить). Кстати, в нашем ритрит центре проживание бесплатное - всегда, практикуй на здоровье... не то что в некоторых дхарма (бизнес) центрах.
Эгей, этим летом ещё несколько ступ построим. Не желаете попрактиковать "накопление заслуг"?... милости просим, руки нам сейчас нужны.
Ваш Дорже

----------


## Толя

Зх, как-нибудь забью на все, закончу учебу и рвану к вам....  :Big Grin:

----------


## рабдан

Хорошо ...
А кстати у Вас нельзя поинтересоватся насчёт ступы Калачакры?
 Как её правильно строить в плане пропорций и прочего? Есть какие первоисточники на эту тему?
Удачи во всём!

----------

